# This made my day



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I've subscribed to The world horse Welfare Channel on youtube, and today in my updates box, i was notified of this video. * this video does have a smidge of adult content -- just a few medical terms!

This charity in the UK really does some amazing things, and for some reason seeing this horse, before & after, really did make my day. There are alot of rehabilitated horses shown on their channel, but this one really gave me hope that horse suffering can end, and all that is needed are a few very determined and loving people to find these horses and give them the affection and care they need.








Well, I hope you all feel the same way! give me your thoughts on this & other horse charities!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

That is a good one. I love him mugging for the camera and making all the faces. So cute!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww he is such a show off! wonderful what they have done with him.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

What a sweetheart. Im glad they could help him


----------

